# The new Jebao RW Wireless WaveMaker



## TankCla

These guys are not kidding. They are really working on the wavemakers
Check out the new one










Youtube:


----------



## fesso clown

If by "working on" you mean copying then yes they aren't kidding....
3 buttons, a dial, speed indicator, night mode, master/slave ........ at least they aren't calling it an MP-15 and have come up with their own initials


----------



## TankCla

Why should I care if they are copying?
In every industry there are identical copies for cheaper price. You are not paying for research, see tunze and vortech price.

A registered patent is valid for 15 years (in US), 10 years (in EU). After that everyone can make that patent.

It is time for tunze and vortech to bring something new to the wavemakers and it will be good for 15y. 

Meanwhile I will enjoy my Jebao for 1/3 of the Tunze/Vortech price. And for those of you who are asking, they have reliable powerheads. 6 months and counting (my koralia 1150 broke after 4 months)


----------



## fesso clown

TankCla said:


> Why should I care if they are copying?
> In every industry there are identical copies for cheaper price. You are not paying for research, see tunze and vortech price.
> 
> A registered patent is valid for 15 years (in US), 10 years (in EU). After that everyone can make that patent.
> 
> It is time for tunze and vortech to bring something new to the wavemakers and it will be good for 15y.
> 
> Meanwhile I will enjoy my Jebao for 1/3 of the Tunze/Vortech price. And for those of you who are asking, they have reliable powerheads. 6 months and counting (my koralia 1150 broke after 4 months)


I am in no way saying you or anyone else should care, have at it!


----------



## aquatic_expressions

I'm not a fan of China Knock Offs but I do like the WP pump I got from Kracken.

I have had it for quite some time and so far so good. MP from ecotech is pricey but what you can do with it is much more superior especially now that it can link with your ReefLink and you can custom set your pump to change modes at anytime.


----------



## TankCla

aquatic_expressions said:


> MP from ecotech is pricey but what you can do with it is much more superior especially now that it can link with your ReefLink and you can custom set your pump to change modes at anytime.


I am not a fan either, but I am looking in my wallet and I don't wanna spend hundreds/thousands for wavemakers. 
Jebao powerheads are doing what they are suppose to do and that is good for me and my wallet.

I am sure ecotech and tunze are much better, and I sure, one day, they will get these powerheads to cook food too.


----------



## TankCla

aquatic_expressions said:


> I'm not a fan of China Knock Offs...


I am sorry, but Jebao pumps are not "China Knock Offs"
This are new products, with features similar to ecotech and tunze.



House Kernerman Webster's College Dictionary said:


> knock′off` or knock′-off`,
> 
> n.
> an unauthorized, cheap copy of something, esp. fashion clothing.
> [1965-70, Amer.]
> Random House Kernerman Webster's College Dictionary, © 2010 K Dictionaries Ltd. Copyright 2005, 1997, 1991 by Random House, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

We agree to disagree  regardless for the cost of a Jebao you get a lot of flow and I'm currently using one and I'm pretty happy with the purchase


----------



## loonie

Why care where its made as long it serve the purpose and last long.
I had a water pump, 1550gph, paid fifty bucks, made in china, last me for three years before the impeller broke, so it worth the price since a name brand I had lasted less then a year, paid a lot more.


----------



## altcharacter

I own two mp10's and every time I go see someone with a jebao power head they always say "its great but..."

Unfortunately they will never be able to get the same features as a mp10.
First and most visable is the motor being on the inside of the tank.
Second, the cone of flow is very jet like. The mp10 has amazing flow...no jet
Third, they are way to strong. You can put an mp10 in a 5g tank 
I could keep going on but I wont


----------



## TankCla

When I started this post, it wasn't my intension to compare the two. For start one is 300$ and the other 65$. 
They can not be compared. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Of course they can be compared. It is a power head regardless of cost.

Also, they are trying to copy the mp10 and tunze so its a direct comparison in my opinion


----------



## deeznutz

I've seen the wp in action and I'm really impressed. For the money, you can't go wrong. Way better then anything out there pound for pound.

Mp's are cool, sleek and compact. But noisy as hell though. PLus the wet side has to be replaced often and the controller part burns out.

I'll be picking up a couple a pairs from my new tank and frag tank 

I don't think people have had any major problems with them so far.


----------



## TankCla

The new powerhead is similar, but not identical to mp10. I am curious how does it work. 
The wireless sync I really like. Makes me wanna buy a pair.

http://www.fish-street.com/jebao_wireless_rw-15_wave_maker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeznutz

I never really cared for the whole wireless features on the MP. I've always preferred anti sync for random flow.

How much are these pumps? Link doesn't show pricing.


----------



## TankCla

It does when you select the powerhead - 180$ for the pair, if I don't mistake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickcasa

Very aggressive price point. I'm sure Ecotech is feeling the heat and may choose to stay competitive. win-win for us.


----------



## TankCla

This is my point. It is time to get cheaper equipment in this hobby. Everything was going way to high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flameangel

2 Jebao WP25 still going strong for over 8 months now......and counting.


----------



## Hamish

*No buts here*

I have the MP40wes in my tank and I also have the WP25, I like them both, 
total cost 475.00 with warrantee and an extra wet side for the MP40.


----------



## fesso clown

Research and development cost money, it's easy to set a low price point when you literally steal design and function. I prefer to support companies that actually innovate. I am not knocking anyone for their choices just pointing out that this is a "knock-off" - 3 buttons, a dial, speed indicator, night mode, master/slave ect...


----------



## TankCla

Hamish said:


> ...total cost 475.00...


I don't know about you guys, but I have a kid. I have to start thinking daycare, not vortech.

I believe they are too expensive. 500$ for MP40?? I don't know the history af these pumps very well, but what new and innovative stuff they brought lately to keep this price?

I know for a fact, that ecotech nedded 3 generations of led fixture to realize you need UV light for corals. Slow research, but that is another discussion.


----------



## altcharacter

I have two kids!
I also own two mp10's 

We all know this hobby can be affordable if you watch your budget. I have always had a budget when it comes to our tank and we stick to it. 

I think this comparison is on the lines of regular glass vs Starfire glass. We would all love Starfire but most can't afford it. Although we all know the differences and abilities of each, we need to be wary of our cost

Cost being thrown out of the equation, which would you choose? A wp-10 or mp10


----------



## TankCla

altcharacter said:


> Cost being thrown out of the equation, which would you choose? A wp-10 or mp10


Tunze wave box - much more reliable and silent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal

I had a wp25 and loved it. I now have a wp10 and its ok. Its very simple guys in my opinion we always buy for one of two reasons:

1. It's better
2. It's cheaper

With my power head choice Jebao was cheaper so it got my vote. If money was no object I might have got a mp10 but money is a big factor, for me at least.


----------



## Flameangel

*Reefkeeping Hobby Need Not Be EXPENSIVE*



kamal;636426 If money was no object I might have got a mp10 but money is a big factor said:


> This Reefkeeping NEED NOT BE expensive to be ENJOYED,in my opinion and if every cut-corners with expenses like Powerhead that does ALMOST same as the expensive item is what I prefer EVEN if I can afford the expensive one,then again it's jmo.
> 
> Flame


----------



## kamal

I agree it doesn't have to be expensive. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## aquatic_expressions

I truly dislike Maxspect and their lights but this new pump seems very cool and interesting... Now this is truly original...

http://reefbuilders.com/2014/05/22/riptide-gyre-generator-brings-maxspect-water-pump-market/


----------



## aquatic_expressions

I want a mp10wes with a bad dry side  for cheap cheap


----------



## Flameangel

aquatic_expressions said:


> I truly dislike Maxspect and their lights but this new pump seems very cool and interesting... Now this is truly original...
> 
> http://reefbuilders.com/2014/05/22/riptide-gyre-generator-brings-maxspect-water-pump-market/


Interestingly enough the design looks like a Turbo Gyro.Maybe friendly with Planktons but may not be with Pods though it's definitely an original and perhaps worth reviews.....BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## cichlidor

sorry for the off topic reply but is there any store in the gta that carries the jebao line?


----------



## tom g

*power head*

my opinion on this pump is that it is exactly what u get for what u pay.its a super power head works great and is super quiet.is it the ecotech absolutely not .does it perform the same NO . is it quiet and can it outperform a koralia YES . by no means can it outperform the eco. is it affordable yes . this product is like most Chinese products where they pick a product and try to make it as close to a OEM as poss for a fraction of the cost . they achieved this and a reefer on a budget can totally afford this . i am actually looking for another one wp-25 , i would love to own a ecotech power head.the OP simply posted a new release we all know we get what we pay for and this product in no way is the ecotech. just my opinion and two cents .


----------



## nc208082

Longevity is another factor when comparing these pumps. My vortechs are going on 4 years old and perform 10x better than the wp10 I recently bought to try out. I'm curious to know how long the wp10 will last me after reading many reports that these pumps are dying 8 months to 1 year after use. ( by many I've come across 10 different users both online and locally this has happened to so I know its not a one off chance). 
JM2C


----------



## TankCla

Dosing at reasonably price: 









Jebao Auto Dosing Pump


----------



## altcharacter

Good price! If any suppliers out there have these I would love to review one.

Pm if you can


----------



## tom g

*doser*

Deff would love to try one of these....


----------



## Flameangel

I tip my hat to Chinese copy-cat,it looks and most probably work like the most expensive (not too sure) standalone Profilux Dosing Pump.....of course made in Germany ($500+USD).


----------



## Tristan

cichlidor said:


> sorry for the off topic reply but is there any store in the gta that carries the jebao line?


Coral Reef Shop Carries the Jebao Line of pumps.


----------



## jkoot

That maxspect pump looks awesome.
I would go after one for sure.


As for now I much rather have my money in my wallet than stuck to the side of my fish tank.


Tristan,
When will you be bringing in the RW-15's? Do you have any idea on pricing?


Thanks,
>jason


----------



## Tristan

jkoot said:


> That maxspect pump looks awesome.
> I would go after one for sure.
> 
> As for now I much rather have my money in my wallet than stuck to the side of my fish tank.
> 
> Tristan,
> When will you be bringing in the RW-15's? Do you have any idea on pricing?
> 
> Thanks,
> >jason


We last ordered from Jebao in December, It finally showed up two weeks ago. So if I place the order today who knows when it will get here.

The hobby will always be divided between those who are looking to be cost effective and those who want consistently proven quality.

I disagree about the longevity of the pumps being an issue. A wp-25 will give you a similar flow to the MP-40 from Vortech. The Jebao pump usually retails around $90 and the Vortech for $499. If you get a year out of the Jebao you would get 5 years before the cost balanced out.

If the failure rates are low enough you likely wouldn't go through that many. You will see all the failures online but not the guys who have been running them without issue.

The Jebao pumps will always be cheaper than Vortech, and for most people its a lot easier to shell out $95 bucks a year than $500 once to get a pump. What happens when you need three or four....

Vortech will always be a better pump, but it will always be 5 times the price too.

I wouldn't trust the dosing unit though... I don't really trust any of those dosing units with their own controllers, but that's just me.. They all have the same dosing units but who knows how solid the programming is and what quirks it may have.

Aquamedic dosers, for example, would have to be manually reset every time the power went out. That is not a huge issue except it would run all three of the pumps at once for a few seconds when it turned back on. So every time I reset it I need to take all the hoses out of my tank and into containers so I don't nuke the system by adding in Alk and Cal together... No thanks


----------



## jkoot

Tristan said:


> We last ordered from Jebao in December, It finally showed up two weeks ago. So if I place the order today who knows when it will get here.


bahahahaha

>jason


----------



## TankCla

Tristan said:


> ...So if I place the order today who knows when it will get here...


At Christmas. I would like a RW-15 for Christmas.


----------



## altcharacter

Ok, who's going to China or has a relative in China! We need a hookup here guys.

Forget the garbage powerheads, lets get us some dosers!!!


----------



## tom g

*doser*

im in dave .... did someone say that coral reef shop had them .....


----------



## nc208082

Just order from fish-street directly. Their shipping time is really fast I know some people who had theirs delivered in under a week straight from hong kong.

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## jkoot

altcharacter said:


> Ok, who's going to China or has a relative in China! We need a hookup here guys.
> 
> Forget the garbage powerheads, lets get us some dosers!!!


If you think jebao powerheads are garbage why do you think there dosers are any better? Lol


----------



## Flameangel

Ordered from China electronic items for aquarium hobby and I received it within 1 week.I posted the site here sometime ago but you guys know it better than me.


----------



## altcharacter

A doser is just a servo and circuit board. You could literally make one at home if you had the right parts. If you're dosing 50ml per day and you get 55ml or 58ml who cares! The only true concern I would have is if it broke in the ON position...but that would happen to any doser really.

With a powerhead though, the thing is in the water and anything can happen!


----------



## jkoot

At the end of the day...everything is made in China.
It may be assembled somewhere else (ex USA) but that could just be putting it in a box, it surprising what passes to be called "made in USA" or "made in Canada" these days.

I have had nothing but problems with koralias, especially after hooking them into the hydor smartwave.

I have gone through over 10 covers, 3 impeller shafts, 4 props.

My latest failure happened over the weekend when the prop literally snapped off the impeller shaft with a piece still stuck inside, now the unit needs a new impeller shaft and a new prop.

I know that you cant compare hydor to tunze or ecotech but this is a brand name company and I get a failure every 2-3 months.

I think I would trust jebao products more, even if they only last 8-12 months, I still get more out of the units than I do now.

The only reason why I still have koralias in my tank is that hydor customer service is amazing and have sent replacement pieces no questions asked after every failure and have even sent extra covers (they know that its going to happen again) but at least when it does I don't have to wait for new ones to be shipped again.


>jason


----------



## TankCla

altcharacter said:


> With a powerhead though, the thing is in the water and anything can happen!


Irrelevant. Your heater, skimmer pump, return pump and ato pump are in the water and anything can happen.


----------



## TankCla

jkoot said:


> ...everything is made in China...


+1. 
What if jebao is the factory where all tunze and ecotech are made. 
Perfect example: Samsung and iPhone. iPhone was/is made with Samsung components and now Samsung is the direct competitor.


----------



## tom g

*made in china*

I think this is a topic we can argue till we are blue in the face . Dave has an opinion and its totally his opinion to not run a jeabo pump in his tank for what ever reasons he had . I have seen failures of all kind as a mechanic made in USA , made in CANADA , made in GERMANY , and of course made in CHINA , and on the flip side I have seen china stuff outlast American made stuff.Dave has a passion for his tank and his opinion is to not run that pump its a good way of thinking , I personaly run two of these and love em , again they have outlasted my koralia , and certainly cheaper then the tunze or the ecotech .again opinions are your own and we all have them . I second guess buying fish or equip and certain stores or dealing with certain people who I think and know don't treat me the way I want to be treated , so my opinion is I totally think the powerhead is a great product and worth the money . it is not by anymeans the ecotech .would I try the doser absolutely .
just my opinion 
thanks 
tom


----------



## Nel5

Just to chime in. My WP40 lasted about 7 months. It was good while it was working. I am on my second one ( my backup). Depending on how the second does, I may switch back to old pumps (seio and old maxijets ) that I had that were without issues. I now regret selling my red sea wavemaker for cheap.


----------



## fesso clown

I thought Dave was being sarcastic.


----------

